

What's the best wifi hotsppot? - dacode45

I&#x27;m looking for a small portable wifi hotspot, that&#x27;s really cheap. I know a lot of the cheap ones are crappy, but what&#x27;s the least crappy one you know of?
======
czbond
No answer for you, but I've been looking at the Karma. I have a friend who
ordered one before Christmas 2014 - and still hasn't received it. Thought that
might be helpful to anyone else considering a hotspot

